# Trolls trolling on the best



## Joker (Aug 20, 2010)

Well guys, I'm sure you've all seen it. People on youtube yelling 'FAKE' 'SPED UP' 'REWINDED' on people's cubing vids. I just wanted to ask you guys what you think about it and how you react to people. I usually tell them to check the WR's, and I'm harsher if they say "no life". For instance, Partylikeaturtle and I have watched Nakaji's 6.57 seconds vid, and there is this troll going aroung trolling. We "debate" with him, but he is too much of a stubborn idiot to accept the truth. :fp
So yeah...what do you guys do when this happens? I usually stand up for the video poster.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 20, 2010)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 20, 2010)

I usually dont care.


----------



## Faz (Aug 20, 2010)

6.57 is obviously fake because it says the world record is 7.08 seconds omg you are stupid.


----------



## Forte (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Joker (Aug 20, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Keep up the good work.


Wha? Standin up for them you mean?


Inf3rn0 said:


> I usually dont care.


That's cool...I might grow outta it, but I really don't like people screwing with the legends that have taken time off cubing/quit (talking bout people like Yu) and giving them a bad name


----------



## Joker (Aug 20, 2010)

Forte said:


>



Dude that's pretty scary.


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 20, 2010)

Can you give me a link to the video. Also is the person you arguing/debating with a cuber or not?


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 20, 2010)

Forte said:


>



I'm watching top 100 of the 90's on VH1 right now and that song came on as #25. ^_^ Just a coincidence.


----------



## Meep (Aug 20, 2010)

Troll feeder >=(


----------



## Forte (Aug 20, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I was doing the exact same thing


----------



## Joker (Aug 20, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Can you give me a link to the video. Also is the person you arguing/debating with a cuber or not?



Beginner method user. He thinks the ONLY way to solve a cube is LBL, top to bottom (yes, he does the bottom layer last...)\
Nakaji's vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI_zjWssn2g
Partylikeaturtle and me (IPwnAllAndLeaveNone user name) is against this Smitty guy (not gunna bother to type the whole name, you'll know who he is)


----------



## Joker (Aug 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 6.57 is obviously fake because it says the world record is 7.08 seconds omg you are stupid.


Lol Feliks owns.


Meep said:


> Troll feeder >=(


I prefer "Justice bringer" 

...sorry for double post


----------



## Forte (Aug 20, 2010)

Joker said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 6.57 is obviously fake because it says the world record is 7.08 seconds omg you are stupid.
> ...



lol felik zemdeg


----------



## Joker (Aug 20, 2010)

Forte said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Whoops my bad its 12 at nite and my minds gone to moosh. And fixd...and yeah ima get off now its getting late lol.


----------



## shelley (Aug 21, 2010)

OMG you're right, YouTube trolls are such serious business. I've been ignoring them, but you have shown me the error of my ways. I should be engaging every one of them directly as if each were a personal attack on me! Tell me, how should I handle the hundreds and hundreds of YouTube trolls I have ignored to date? I estimate it would take hours, days even, to track them all down and address each one.


----------



## Johan444 (Aug 21, 2010)

These days people clearly doesn't know what being a troll means...


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 21, 2010)

I've trolled before. I said "Trains are loud."


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 21, 2010)

Forte said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



SPoiler: Nirvana pwns all. 

oh wait you wrote that 16 ours ago.


----------



## Samania (Aug 21, 2010)

I like explosions.


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2010)

Samania said:


> I like explosions.



but kewl guyz dun look at esplosinz!


----------



## Edward (Aug 21, 2010)

If they're trolls, they know exactly what they're doing >.>


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 21, 2010)

you sir, are an American hero


----------



## Forte (Aug 21, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > AndreaBananas said:
> ...



then why is U2 ONE?!?!?!


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 22, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


>



I lol'd


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 22, 2010)

You guys are idiots. Nakajima's 6.57 was obviously fast-forwarded....


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't like trolls. It makes me proud when people say, "I wish I could do that," or, "I can't do it." They accept the fact they can't do it, and they don't troll on about how people memorise scrambles so they can just solve it a different way.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 22, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Me too. I loled too hard.


On topic, I hate those people who claim it's fast forwarded. That's the only one that makes me rage. Second up is the ones who say it is backwards video.


----------



## Edward (Aug 22, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I don't like trolls. It makes me proud when people say, "I wish I could do that," or, "I can't do it." They accept the fact they can't do it, and they don't troll on about how people memorise scrambles so they can just solve it a different way.



:fp
If they're trolling, they know how it's really done.


----------



## Wickex (Aug 22, 2010)

A few days ago I went to a few of Nakajima (is that correct?)'s videos and it was full with people saying it was fake/backwards in some way. I replied to around 20 people and only got 1 reply back, which didn't have anything to do with my comment.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 22, 2010)

Youtube comments are not the way to get intelligent discourse. Give it up.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 22, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Youtube comments are not the way to get intelligent discourse.* Give it up.*



This guy won't.


----------



## TrollingHard (Aug 22, 2010)

OH MY GOD TIME PARADOX


----------



## Joker (Aug 23, 2010)

shelley said:


> OMG you're right, YouTube trolls are such serious business. I've been ignoring them, but you have shown me the error of my ways. I should be engaging every one of them directly as if each were a personal attack on me! Tell me, how should I handle the hundreds and hundreds of YouTube trolls I have ignored to date? I estimate it would take hours, days even, to track them all down and address each one.



Lol, thats not why I care bout trolls...they usually give people a false idea, and then those people give more people a false idea.
Ik for myself, if it wasn't for trolling, I woulda started speed cubing 6 months earlier :fp


----------



## Joker (Aug 23, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



Agreed with the on topic part.
And that pic made me lol.


----------



## shelley (Aug 24, 2010)

Joker said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > OMG you're right, YouTube trolls are such serious business. I've been ignoring them, but you have shown me the error of my ways. I should be engaging every one of them directly as if each were a personal attack on me! Tell me, how should I handle the hundreds and hundreds of YouTube trolls I have ignored to date? I estimate it would take hours, days even, to track them all down and address each one.
> ...



So?


----------



## Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

shelley said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



Sorry that this is sort of dead, but I just saw this reply, and if I started half a year sooner, that means I'd be faster. Alot faster.


----------



## nck (Sep 4, 2010)

Youtube comments are the scums of internet.
I would rather melt my brain with /b/ stuff than lurking on youtube and reply comments.


----------



## Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

nck said:


> Youtube comments are the scums of internet.
> I would rather melt my brain with /b/ stuff than lurking on youtube and reply comments.



Lol.

And btw, can the next mod that comes here close this thread? I see no point for further discussion


----------

